# Hisense TV Displayschaden - Lohnt die Reparatur ?



## AceBasti (3. April 2017)

Hallo liebe Forenmitglieder,


Ich habe mir vor ~3 Monaten einen Hisense 65 Zoll Tv gekauft. 
Da ich den TV sehr ungünstig aufgestellt habe, ist er mir vorgestern vornüber gekippt und dann Glas und Panel gerissen.
Ich weis, dass ich selber Schuld bin und für die fahrlässige Aufstellung geprügelt gehöre 
Da ich mich aber (trotz seiner mäßigen Bildqualität) sehr an ihm erfreut habe, möchte ich ihn gerne reparieren lassen.
Jetzt ist die Frage, ob sich das gegenüber einem Neukauf lohnt ? Google/ das Forum gibt da nicht so viel aktuelles her und örtliche Werkstätten, lassen sich eine Einschätzung gut bezahlen.

Unten das Bild

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen


----------



## Stryke7 (3. April 2017)

Glaube ich nicht. Das Panel dürfte der wertvollste Teil des Fernsehers sein und wird als Ersatzteil vermutlich so viel kosten wie der Fernseher, falls man es überhaupt bekommt.

Ich fürchte, da ist nicht viel zu machen, wenn er nicht irgendwie versichert war wirst du einen neuen holen müssen.


----------



## AceBasti (3. April 2017)

Danke für die rasche Antwort.
Dann werde ich das Teil entsorgen, wenn kein Bastler in den Kleinanzeigen interesse hat.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. April 2017)

Schade drum aber es sieht wirklich schlecht aus was eine Restauration angeht da es quasi der Totalschaden ist. Man kann sich zwar mal informieren aber ein passender Ersatz könnte da günstiger sein.


----------

